# I find the Kiki & Lala Cloud Maker to be beyond disturbing.



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

It looks super duper cute. I have it in my dreamy/princess bedroom, and I love the way it looks, but if you don't play loud enough music in your room, all you hear is that terrifying noise that it makes. Why don't I just turn it off? That would totally defeat the purpose of owning it, imo. It's supposed to be running, so it looks like it's mixing up clouds, and the cute little kitty sways back n forth. BUT THAT NOISE IS SO CREEPY. It sounds like nightmare fuel to me, no matter how cute it is.


----------



## sylviabee (Nov 14, 2016)

I also thought it was adorable until I heard the sound lolol that was a fail on Nintendo's part


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 14, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> It looks super duper cute. I have it in my dreamy/princess bedroom, and I love the way it looks, but if you don't play loud enough music in your room, all you hear is that terrifying noise that it makes. Why don't I just turn it off? That would totally defeat the purpose of owning it, imo. It's supposed to be running, so it looks like it's mixing up clouds, and the cute little kitty sways back n forth. BUT THAT NOISE IS SO CREEPY. It sounds like nightmare fuel to me, no matter how cute it is.



Meanwhile I summon Wisp repeatedly just to hear my town tune sung beautifully. But yeah I'll have to check this out to hear it


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Meanwhile I summon Wisp repeatedly just to hear my town tune sung beautifully. But yeah I'll have to check this out to hear it



Nah, I think Wisp sounds awesome! Everyone loves his jingle, but this cloud maker is far from a Wisp sound.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Nov 14, 2016)

I kinda tuned out listening to the strangely mesmerizing sound it makes, it's like creepy yet totally hypnotic XD and then Julian came into my house and startled me a bit XD my villagers always walks in my darn house when I'm moving furniture Ughhh


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 14, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Nah, I think Wisp sounds awesome! Everyone loves his jingle, but this cloud maker is far from a Wisp sound.



I'll have to find it to hear haha


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> I'll have to find it to hear haha



It may be in my Dream Town House? I don't recall if I updated before or after I got it :s


----------



## Animecafe102 (Nov 14, 2016)

Omg ok it gets so much creepier as you just sit there for a few minutes, I'm working on the room it's in and it's starting to creep me out a bit, it sounds so evil yet looks so innocent XDDD


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

Animecafe102 said:


> Omg ok it gets so much creepier as you just sit there for a few minutes, I'm working on the room it's in and it's starting to creep me out a bit, it sounds so evil yet looks so innocent XDDD



I know! I had to swap out Stale Cupcakes with K.K. Synth, on my record player. Stale cupcakes wasn't loud enough, and the Cloud Maker totally over shadowed the music. It fits right into the background of K.K. Synth though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A creepy song to fit a creepy machine : ))))


----------



## calintz (Nov 14, 2016)

ugh. i agree - the sound made me ok with not being torn over bringing in etoile or not. just like coco's house, that sound makes hers really unsettling. and they're find villagers, too, but it was too creepy.


----------



## Espionage (Nov 14, 2016)

Don't think I've ever seen it?


----------



## GreenLeaf (Nov 14, 2016)

can anyone describe it? how esactly this machine sounds?

because I was planning to get one
 I'm curious  O.O


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

GreenLeaf said:


> can anyone describe it? how esactly this machine sounds?
> 
> because I was planning to get one
> I'm curious  O.O



I don't even know if I can. It's like, all loopy, and like you might imagine a swirly noise would sound. Idk, but it's all deep and creepy like...Hypnosis in a nightmare?


----------



## GreenLeaf (Nov 14, 2016)

uhm weird ....something as a drone maybe? 
Is there a dream town with one in it?


----------



## Chicha (Nov 14, 2016)

Oh my gosh, yeah, I know exactly what you mean. I got one recently and the moment I put it in my house, dang, the sound is kinda disturbing, lol. It was really unexpected since it looks so cute! Looks are deceiving.


----------



## Burigu (Nov 14, 2016)

It is like magic powder in a washing machine in a fever dream


----------



## ellsieotter (Nov 14, 2016)

omg I have it in my main room and now I'm going to go listen to it carefully. I never really noticed the sound it made. maybe I have it turned off?


----------



## GreenLeaf (Nov 14, 2016)

ok found a town with etoile and personally I found it just mildly annoying but not creepy 
 I imagined a much different noise ^^''
gyroids have much more weirdness than this


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 14, 2016)

I haven't heard it yet. I'm sure I will soon.


----------



## pocky (Nov 15, 2016)

dont see what the big deal is


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 15, 2016)

pocky said:


> dont see what the big deal is
> View attachment 188590



Lmfao!!!! Ultimate terror!


----------



## Arlo (Nov 15, 2016)

It looks like it turns cats into clouds...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 15, 2016)

Nightmare fuel?? No way, count me out!  but my curiosity won't be sated until I hear its sound....


----------



## Lualdara (Nov 15, 2016)

Weird, I have it in my room and I don't find the noises creepy or scary, just mildly annoying. I wish it sounded better so it'd go better with the music in my room.


----------



## pocky (Nov 15, 2016)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Nightmare fuel?? No way, count me out!  but my curiosity won't be sated until I hear its sound....



Its not scary at all, it just sounds like a washing machine. I doubt anything in this game can be scary.


----------



## sizzi (Nov 15, 2016)

Did anyone figure out that you can just hit it and it will stop? Lol


----------



## Dorian (Nov 15, 2016)

It doesn't bother me, but then again, I am pretty creepy


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 15, 2016)

Just hoping to find one in a Dream Town, in a silent room... I wanna see just how creepy that thing sounds...


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 15, 2016)

WeiMoote said:


> Just hoping to find one in a Dream Town, in a silent room... I wanna see just how creepy that thing sounds...



I have one in my main town mayor's house if you want to visit , no music in the room you just need to turn the TV off: 
6C00-000F-52B0


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 15, 2016)

Went to your town. It's real cute. But since this involves that cloud maker...

All I can say is that it reminds me of a twisted cotton candy maker. ^^;


----------



## N a t (Nov 15, 2016)

pocky said:


> Its not scary at all, it just sounds like a washing machine. I doubt anything in this game can be scary.



I mean, not like pee your pants scary, but for a game like AC I find it disturbing. I don't know what kind of washing machine you own, but mine sounds nothing like that! Lol.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 15, 2016)

WeiMoote said:


> Went to your town. It's real cute. But since this involves that cloud maker...
> 
> All I can say is that it reminds me of a twisted cotton candy maker. ^^;



Ty ^^

The sound doesn't bother me tbh, although to be fair I don't spend much time in the mayors house.


----------



## chibibunnyx (Nov 15, 2016)

I haven't noticed the noise actually so now that everyone's mentioning it I'm scared to turn off my music player and hear it myself lol
I might get scarred. haha


----------



## N a t (Nov 15, 2016)

chibibunnyx said:


> I haven't noticed the noise actually so now that everyone's mentioning it I'm scared to turn off my music player and hear it myself lol
> I might get scarred. haha



You probably won't really get scared, but may have you going "Ehhhh?" or "Ewww" lol


----------



## Animecafe102 (Nov 15, 2016)

I watched a video earlier and it has clips of unexplained creepy YouTube videos and the first one, I swear the background noise sounded so much like the cloud maker it immedietly made me think of this again XD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 15, 2016)

I just listened to it, and to me, it doesn't sound creepy at all.


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 15, 2016)

wtf now im so curious about this i don't have the kiki thing though


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 22, 2016)

Strange to say, I changed my mind! After visiting her and listening to it myself I actually think it sounds cool! Very mystifying and otherworldly! ^o^ may just get one myself!


----------

